# Good Lordy



## moringstoner (Jun 4, 2015)

Am heading out for a week to the Northern Territory with some dearests. We'd been talking it up since November without ever really committing. Funny thing is that shit doesn't happen until you bring it to life yourself so we put a date on it and then danced with all the pieces as they came together. Coober Pedy, Alice Springs, Uluru, the Olgas... It's gonna be a helluva trip! Catch you soon IG loves..


----------

